# Processing Time for Critical Skills Work Permit



## Rahil Malde (May 4, 2015)

Hi all,

I have applied for at Critical Skills Work Visa in Nairobi (Kenya) about 11 weeks ago and I still haven't heard anything back. I tried calling the Visa department at the High Comission but they either hang up on me or tell me to wait for a call.

The processing time says 8-10 weeks on the application form, does anyone have any experience any delays at the South African High Comission in Nairobi?

thanks!


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi Rahil. Visas are issued in the respective countries themselves so you'll have to talk to someone in your country who has gone through the process. My partner waited 10 and a half weeks for his critical skills visa in Rome. Initially they told us it would take a maximum of 8 weeks, and that is the number the other embassies seem to be giving as well. My partner called the embassy almost every day after the 8 weeks expired. Maybe you should visit them to see if you can find out more? Good luck!


----------

